# BenQ W1070 - looking for replacement



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I have the BenQ - not happy with the quality of picture and saw the Epson 2030 drop in price to $799.00 - am also considering the Sony 40ES - also just dropped in price but am not sure its worth the money at $1999 - or $1200 more than the Epson ... thoughts? Anyone have either the Epson 2030 or Sony?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is it that your not happy about with the BenQ?
All three of the projectors you mention are in the same category as far as brightness. The Sony will have a better contrast ratio and color.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Let me 1st say this is my very 1st projector, have read a ton of helpful articles, looked up calibration on this site along with the THX site and have adjusted accordingly to my own personal taste just to see what it looked like. 

Having said that, the BenQ W1070 has a good picture, bright colors, fills the 135" screen just fine ... Its just not great. When watching anything (DirecTv or BlueRay) the image flutters occasionally - it just isn't smooth like one of my flat screens. I have have 2 flat screens in my home - one is a Panasonic (1080p/240hz LED 55") the other is an older Sony (LCD 60hz 1080p 55") and both have a great picture, but the Sony just looks better when it comes to deep blacks, contract, and HD clarity smooth motion. The Benq is bright but have watched a couple movies since installing, couple football games, and TV shows all HD content and am just wondering if the Epson is a better option or to get the quality I am looking for will have to fork over the extra cash. Of course I'd *like *the Epson to be the answer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, your probably looking for something that suports a higher refresh rate usually referred to as "image smoothing" or "frame creation". The Epson does not offer this either so probably not going to give you what you want. Part of the issue is your taking an entry level projector and expecting it to be perfect on a large 135" screen. Not possible. The Sony will give you that smoother image you want but thats why it costs more.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

So your saying as a consumer I have unrealistic expectations? That doesn't ever actually happen, right? Kidding of course, yeah, you are right! I'd like the BenQ to BE the projector I keep, but I am just going to be unhappy with the quality until I breakdown and get the Sony. Thanks for the feedback Tony ... now if I can just find someone that has one in stock ... seriously, no one has them!

Oh, I've looked but with NO LUCK - where can you find the "refresh" rate that shows you that number similar to what you see with flat screen tvs?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if it is something in the settings that is making you not happy with the pic of your BenQ. It reviewed very well at PC. If there isn't an issue with anything I don't see a great difference in PQ between the 1070 and the Epson. I have a Sony HW20 and I absolutely love the pic so I think the 40 will be a good improvement on your Benq but with a cost. Here is the review I referred to. http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

seantx said:


> where can you find the "refresh" rate that shows you that number similar to what you see with flat screen tvs?


well on the projector central site is says for the Sony 40ES" _It contains many of the best-loved features of more expensive Sony home theater machines, such as *Reality Creation, MotionFlow*, and a 1.6:1 zoom lens with H/V lens shift. It makes HD film and video look beautiful. _"

Thats what your looking for.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I googled the 40 and there are some available......http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...item.do?item=SOVPLHW40ES&id=SOVPLHW40ES&l=PLA


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

that's funny, just read that review for the 2nd time yesterday! could be something in the settings - I haven't completely made my mind up yet, but am leaning in the direction of the Sony. However, that's a chunk of money and I'm a cheap fellow!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I found that my W1070 when watching blue rays defaults to the 24P mode. I didn't even realize it output 24fps.

to me.... I like it. Gives it that natural movie feel.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

So how do you find the "refresh" rate for projectors or is that technology completely different from traditional Flat Screens?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BenQ specs says this: Vertical Scan Rate	23-120Hz

doesn't this mean it'll do 24fps up to 120?...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

seantx said:


> So how do you find the "refresh" rate for projectors or is that technology completely different from traditional Flat Screens?


I think it's based on the source. When I watch direct TV it defaults to 1080p 60hz. When I watch some blue ray movies it's either 60hz or 24p.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Uhh... yes. I have no clue. Someone with a much bigger brain and probably some kind of engineering degree could answer that. I would really like to make some kind of adjustment and keep it.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

seantx said:


> So how do you find the "refresh" rate for projectors or is that technology completely different from traditional Flat Screens?


I think it's based on the source. When I watch direct TV it defaults to 1080p 60hz. When I watch some blue ray movies it's either 60hz or 24p.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

seantx said:


> Let me 1st say this is my very 1st projector, have read a ton of helpful articles, looked up calibration on this site along with the THX site and have adjusted accordingly to my own personal taste just to see what it looked like.
> 
> Having said that, the BenQ W1070 has a good picture, bright colors, fills the 135" screen just fine ... Its just not great. When watching anything (DirecTv or BlueRay) the image flutters occasionally - it just isn't smooth like one of my flat screens. I have have 2 flat screens in my home - one is a Panasonic (1080p/240hz LED 55") the other is an older Sony (LCD 60hz 1080p 55") and both have a great picture, but the Sony just looks better when it comes to deep blacks, contract, and HD clarity smooth motion. The Benq is bright but have watched a couple movies since installing, couple football games, and TV shows all HD content and am just wondering if the Epson is a better option or to get the quality I am looking for will have to fork over the extra cash. Of course I'd *like *the Epson to be the answer


Also based one what I'm seeing is your use to the LCD mega contrast and such. Your now talking projector. with much more variables then blasting an image onto the wall.

I just got my benq also. I also asked here if my projector was too bright, screen white, room too bright which one.

based on feedback.... I gathered up a bunch of dark colors sheets and some push pins and freely covered up all wall space that I could thus effectively walling the entire room with dark fabric....

instantly the black levels were way blacker. I was getting less feedback from the room.

Is your room dark or regular colored?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bmxer241 said:


> I think it's based on the source. When I watch direct TV it defaults to 1080p 60hz. When I watch some blue ray movies it's either 60hz or 24p.


Yes thats the default but many better displays and projectors have the ability to up the refresh rate to 240Hz or more or they can create frames giving a smoother look.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes thats the default but many better displays and projectors have the ability to up the refresh rate to 240Hz or more or they can create frames giving a smoother look.


gotcha. well if I want smoother display I'll sit my happy but in front of my 240hz 60".

I want a theater experience and see nothing wrong with the 24fps output. yes, it's choppy but it's like going to the theater 

...that is until all the theaters pick up on this new 60hz thing.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes thats the default but many better displays and projectors have the ability to up the refresh rate to 240Hz or more or they can create frames giving a smoother look.


 I'm interested in doing a PJ. What if I want a great image without "soap opera" effect?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are looking at $1900... Have you considered the Panasonic AE8000? It has auto zoom and focus plus memory slots for saving settings... Then the picture will automatically zoom in for widescreen films and refocus. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

willis7469 said:


> I'm interested in doing a PJ. What if I want a great image without "soap opera" effect?


Then you just simply leave the frame creation off or a low setting. Generally once you step up to the $1800 and up range projectors they all have great picture quality.
The panasonic is a great option.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thx Tony.


----------

